# Help with Vermeer BC 1800 maintenance



## barnet53 (Jun 23, 2009)

I have a Vermeer BC 1800 chipper just wondering what type of hydraulic fluid it takes and also if there are any adjustments on the feeders. Thank You.


----------



## Anthos (Feb 6, 2010)

I have ISO 68 that I get from a vermeer authorized dealer (I have a bc1400). When you call vermeer (888-VERMEER), that's what they recommend to me.


----------



## logging22 (Feb 6, 2010)

Arent most hydro fluids the same?


----------



## arbor pro (Feb 11, 2010)

logging22 said:


> Arent most hydro fluids the same?



Be careful - some bearded irish guy is going to run up behind you and smack you in the back of the thighs with a disptick.


----------



## logging22 (Feb 11, 2010)

arbor pro said:


> Be careful - some bearded irish guy is going to run up behind you and smack you in the back of the thighs with a disptick.



Yeah, i realize my mistake now. They are not the same. Buy the good stuff and be safe. How is that?


----------

